# coding for sports physical



## Triesen1 (Aug 29, 2014)

When billing out a sports physical, do we use V70.3? Also do you bill with a  preventative level or with a regular office level?  Please advise. The majority of our patients fall into the Medicaid category FYI so maybe other guidelines. THanks!


----------



## cbeste (Aug 29, 2014)

I found the following AAFP article on the subject: 
http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2006/1000/p39.html
V70.3 is the diagnosis code used for a sports physical, but if the provider does a full preventive visit and bills a preventive visit code, I believe V20.2 would be the primary diagnosis and V70.3 would be a secondary diagnosis.


----------



## pezztx (Sep 4, 2014)

Oklahoma Medicaid instructed us to use V70.3 and 99212 for a sport physical if that was all that was done. I'm sure each state is different, though.


----------

